# 2.1 Speaker system Suggession



## virajkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi i want to buy 2.1 Speaker system
I have shortlisted 3 models
i) Altec Lansing VS4121 (old model, good performance available for Rs 3000)
ii) Altec lansing VS4621
iii) Creative Inspire T3200

Please tell which one performs the best for Gaming and music
Budget- Rs 3500


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't confirm but somewhere I have read the older VS4121 is better than the newer VS4621. So I would suggest that.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

VS4121 is eol and is not available anywhere. Better stick with VS4621. Its not a bad choice at all for the price.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

But OP has mentioned its available???


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 16, 2011)

Altec Lansing VS4121


----------



## virajkin (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ My hardware vendor is having 2 sets of Altec Lansing VS4121. He is ready to give it for Rs 3000. Is it a good buy? Also what about Creative Inspire T3200?


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

*Specification of VS4121:-*

SOUND PRESSURE LEVEL (SPL): 97 dB
TOTAL CONTINUOUS POWER:
31 Watts RMS
• Front Speakers: 6 Watts/channel @ 4 ohms @ 10% THD @ 150 - 20000 Hz 2 Channels Loaded
• Subwoofer: 19 Watts @ 4 ohms @ 10% THD @ 20 – 150 Hz Single Channel Loaded

SYSTEM RESPONSE:
25 Hz – 15 kHz (-10dB)
SIGNAL TO NOISE RATIO @ 1 KHZ INPUT: > 73 dB
DRIVERS (PER SATELLITE): Two 28mm full-range and one 3" mid-bass driver

DIMENSIONS:
4" (W) x 4.7" (D) x 9.2" (H)

SUBWOOFER DRIVER:
One 6.5" long-throw woofer
DIMENSIONS:
8" (W) x 9.9" (D) x 13.6" (H)



*Specification of VS4621:-*

Four 1” (28 mm) high-frequency micro drivers
Two 3” (75 mm) mid-bass drivers
One 6.5” (165 mm) side-firing subwoofer
Sound Pressure Level (SPL): 95 dB
Total Continuous Power: 28 Watts RMS
Each Speaker: 7.5 watts per channel @ 8 ohms @ 10% THD @150 Hz to 20 kHz
Subwoofer: 13 watts @ 4 ohms @ 10% THD @30 Hz to 150 Hz Single Channel Loaded

System Response: 40 Hz – 15 kHz (-10 dB)
Signal to Noise Ratio @ 1 kHz input: > 70 dB

Satellite Dimensions:
4.3” (Diameter) x 10.1” (H)
110 mm (Diameter) x 258 mm (H)

Subwoofer Dimensions:
12.3” (W) x 6.5” (D) x 10.8” (H)
313 mm (W) x 166 mm (D) x 275 mm (H)


The VS4121 looks a bit better. If you are getting it cheaper than VS4621 then its recommended.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> I can't confirm but somewhere I have read the older VS4121 is better than the newer VS4621. So I would suggest that.


I confirm it. 



vickybat said:


> VS4121 is eol and is not available anywhere. Better stick with VS4621. Its not a bad choice at all for the price.



When it comes to speakers, old speakers are not always bad... 
VS4121 is a clear winner over VS4621. I've tested both these sets.



virajkin said:


> ^^ My hardware vendor is having 2 sets of Altec Lansing VS4121. He is ready to give it for Rs 3000. Is it a good buy? Also what about Creative Inspire T3200?



I would pick VS4121 over T3200 any day! T3200 has weak bass compared to VS4121..


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

First hand experience is much better than any amount of theoretical comparisons we can throw.

@megamind:-
You are right, older speakers doesn't necessarily means its bad, and newer doesn't means better.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

@OP, try ur best to bargain for VS4121, i hope u can bring down by Rs.100-200...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

*@ MegaMind*

I never said VS4121 is bad. I know they are better than VS4621(Octane-7). But its availabilty is the main concern and officially, it has been discontinued. If op is getting a 4121 through his dealer, then he should get it eyes closed.

The same can also be said about the mx5021. They are also discontinued now but you may get your hands on them through some old stock.


----------



## somulesnar (Jun 16, 2011)

Chill guys

*@virajkin*

I wud suggest u to go for vs 2621. I personally own it in my hostel i am getting exceptionally gr8 results. Here r some info about the speakers...

Pros: 1. Compact Satellites, Well Designed Woofer Unit.
2. The mids, Highs and Lows are really well reproduced. Bass in particular doesn't jarr and sounds clean and strong, which is a really a job well done by the manufacturers.
3. Excellent for listening to music

Cons: 1. The design is simple and ordinary (the woofer unit is good looking though) and its a 50-50 as some might like and equally dislike the design.
2. Decently Loud, but don't expect anything extreme.
3. No controls for balance, bass, treble, although there

.

Design: The satellites are designed decently, but its the woofer that catches my eye - I used to keep the sub-woofer out of sight for my earlier sets, but I find it hard to do the same for this one! The air-outlet is really well contoured, which is something almost all manufacturers overlook to cut down prices - which is sad because an irregular outlet hinders airflow in and out of the bass unit, which means bad sound and bad bass. This one's is perfectly round and gradually contoured inwards- you have to see it to know what I mean. The set is very well built and durable - actually dropped it a couple of times and nothing chipped so far, not a scratch either!

Performance: The sounds this little set can produce are literally mind-blowing. Lows, Mids and Highs are very very well reproduced - if you use high-quality music files at CD quality you'll know what I mean; it does justice to the music. Obviously, you can't compare it with audiophile sets which reproduce almost Everything to perfection, but this set does an excellent job at giving you distinct clear sounds that are a treat for the ears.

Movies run well too, since as I mentioned earlier Explosions sound good (thank the subwoofers great bass), but this too is a factor that depends on the quality of your media - if you're playing low-res, low-bitrate media don't judge ANY speaker for that matter. I ran some HD movies and Blu-ray movies, like Wall-E, Saving Private Ryan, The Hangover, Robin Hood and they all sounded great, but this is just a 2.1 system so don't expect the kind of treats true surround sound 5.1 or 7.1 systems give you. Also, if you have a decent soundcard on your system expect this set to live upto your expectations.
Just go get it, plug in, and the rest shall follow!

Wen i got it the price was 2000.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Buddy, he has a budget of 3.5k. And that VS2621 is no match to the VS4121/4621. Why should he settle for something lesser when he can spend more and get better products?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ MegaMind*
> 
> I never said VS4121 is bad. I know they are better than VS4621(Octane-7). But its availabilty is the main concern and officially, it has been discontinued. If op is getting a 4121 through his dealer, then he should get it eyes closed.
> 
> The same can also be said about the mx5021. They are also discontinued now but you may get your hands on them through some old stock.



@vicky, since u said end of life, some guy may take it as bad.. Thats y i pointed it..
Also OP has mentioned in the first post, tat its avail for 3K..

And yes, If MX5021 is found anywhere it can b bought eyes closed...


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

OT: but what about 5.1 systems, Megamind?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Logitech z506 is the best budget 5.1 set out there. It around 5k.

*@ somulesnar*

Vs2621 is an inferior product compared to both 4121 and 4621. Its not recommended at a higher budget.

4121 and 4621 are a lot better than 2621.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Are the logitech Z series better than X series?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

Vicky is right.. Z506 is gr8 performer for its price... If OP can extend his budget..



Skud said:


> Are the logitech Z series better than X series?



Yes  Z series are better than X series

*Z506 - 4.5K *


----------



## PraKs (Jun 16, 2011)

Check out new 2.1 from Logitech Z263

THX Certified.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Another doubt: are 5.1 speakers Ok for listening to MP3?


----------



## somulesnar (Jun 16, 2011)

@ vicky

yeah u r right. I didnt check out the budget. u r right. But there are other options other than altec lansing u can go for that also. try one of these

   1. Creative Inspire T3030 2.1 Speakers — Rs.2,560 check this
   3. Creative SBS A500 5.1 Speakers — Rs.2,690
   4. Creative Inspire M5300 5.1 Speakers — Rs.3,570
   5. Creative I-Trigue 3400 2.1 Speakers — Rs.4,350 check this.

I think Creative has a good line up in between Rs. 3500. and above. u can also go for its 5.1 in ur range.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> Another doubt: are 5.1 speakers Ok for listening to MP3?



2.1 s good for music..



PraKs said:


> Check out new 2.1 from Logitech Z263
> 
> THX Certified.



Thats Z623 - 5.5K...

@OP, if u r strict on budget VS4121 is the ideal choice...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

Logitech Z513 at Rs.1500/-


----------



## virajkin (Jun 16, 2011)

I have decided to settle down for Altec Lansing VS4121 as its available of Rs. 3000. As according to Skud, Rockstar, Megamind it performs better then VS4621. Thank You all guyz for your suggessions. Say cheers for my new speakers


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Cheers. And once installed pump up the volume...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

*@ virajkin*

Good buy mate. You are lucky that its still available. Enjoy man!!!!


----------



## somulesnar (Jun 17, 2011)

@ virajkin

Congrats on ur buy. cheers


----------



## rock_dj (Jun 17, 2011)

HI virajkin....is ur dealer from Kolkata. If so...can u fwd me his name & number(if he has one more set). I would love to pick one up for my self too. Thanks


----------



## virajkin (Jun 17, 2011)

@rock_dj No buddy, i am from Panaji Goa. My dealer had only 2 sets left. 1 i bought and other my friend got. Thank you all guyzz


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 17, 2011)

@virajkin, nice choice... Do post pics..


----------



## smartmind0007 (Oct 3, 2011)

virajkin said:


> @rock_dj No buddy, i am from Panaji Goa. My dealer had only 2 sets left. 1 i bought and other my friend got. Thank you all guyzz



hey me from Goa too.. how are your 4121 performing?? good for music and movies?? and pls tell me the name of the dealer you got them from.. thx


----------



## soyab0007 (Oct 4, 2011)

let me know how it performs in movies and music

does it gives humming sound or muffled

i am planning to buy one
also post some pics as well

congrats..


----------

